# Introducing Maintenance



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2012)

Folks, as of today, the game has a new dimension: Maintenance

This new attribute helps define how well you maintain your equipment, and a higher Maintenance will prevent equipment loss during missions.

Occasionally, when conducting a Mission, you will be notified that a piece of equipment has been damaged/destroyed. This equipment will then be removed from your inventory. Unlike consumables, damaged equipment can be any piece of equipment, even that coveted Leo 2!

Raising your Maintenance attribute will cut both the chance and the quantity of equipment lost during missions. Full details on the underlying math will come later, as there may be some tweaks to things as we move forward.

On the bright side, I have introduced 10 new medals to collect, all of which provided bonuses to the new Maintenance attribute.


Thanks to everyone for supporting and playing!
Mike


----------



## navymich (10 Mar 2012)

If you lose a piece of equipment, does that mean you fail the mission?  Or do you lose it after the mission is completed?


Edited to add:. Just answered my own question.  I played a mission and got the typical error message afterwards, so of course I didn't get anything regarding what I had just played.  But when going back to the game I saw that I was short a TOW.  I knew I was saving up my MPs for a reason!  I like the new spin.  Thank you for your continued work with this, Mike.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (10 Mar 2012)

I like it ...

{at least in theory... opinion may change once I start losing things }


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2012)

The message shown when you complete a mission should include a note about any lost equipment.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Mar 2012)

Thanks Mike... new bling bling to chase after ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (10 Mar 2012)

And old bling to replace.


----------



## larry Strong (11 Mar 2012)

Hi Mike

You need to shrink the Mtce column in the roster as it cuts off the successful missins column. How do you gain Mtce, and where can you find out what you lost, considering the majority of my missions generate the "error" message and I get no information?


----------



## ballz (11 Mar 2012)

Also liking the theory of it and probably not so much losing one of my Leo's  

EDIT: And as soon as I posted that I lost a Nyala and 2 sniper rifles :facepalm:


----------



## dangerboy (11 Mar 2012)

Just lost a C8, I need to gain a level so I can put some points into it.  Are you going to increase the number of points that you receive when you gain a level?


----------



## Drag (11 Mar 2012)

Just one question...  Is this going to effect pers as week? (Medics, Engineers, Artillerymen)


----------



## Harris (11 Mar 2012)

It should include pers as well as equipment. Think of it as pers cas who need to be sent home and replacements brought in to replace.


----------



## JavaMan (11 Mar 2012)

Yesterday, I did a mission, and only needed 150 xp to achieve next level. That part was all fine and dandy, except that as I completed the mission, I lost 2 of my 3 bomb disposal suits, which I can't afford to replace.(it will take me 10 days to replace both suits) So I moved on to other missions to use up my points. Along the way other items of interest were destroyed.  (btw, with my Merit Points I just gained I used to increase the new skill to my max of 6 points)
Today on my first mission I lost a C6(worth 80 to replace),  I only make 50 MilPoints a Day so this is kind of expensive.
In theory the use of Merit Points is a good idea, but if at even low levels one loses items as fast as I do, it isn't worth the pain.
It was fun to play till now.


----------



## Harris (11 Mar 2012)

Gave you some points.  On your issue however, please be patient.  Mike just rolled this out so if people are losing stuff too fast then no doubt he'll adjust the % or amount of kit destroyed.

Another suggestion would be to buy some MP to help support the site.


----------



## Drag (11 Mar 2012)

The percentages definitely need to be adjusted or it will make things very difficult for the new guys


----------



## FlyingDutchman (11 Mar 2012)

Can you max out maintenance to make all items unbreakable, or will there always be some small chance an item will break?


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Mar 2012)

I think there are only 2 issues that I see with maintenance right now:

1. You can have expendable items destroyed. These items are lost in a mission anyways, and the only way to prevent this is to have just the amount required for a mission available on hand which increases the server load as you buy expendables for every time you run the mission.

2. The morale hit is too high without anything to counter act it. I just lost 9 morale for having 3 items destroyed, which isn't a big deal since I can keep running low missions to bump it up again but there's nothing you can do to balance the morale. Everything in the morale system was carefully balanced, but until I've leveled quite a few times to get maintenance up, I'll be bleeding morale worse than before the -40 cap at missed CR. I think a reasonable morale hit would be -2 morale for any and all items destroyed, not -3 per item.


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Mar 2012)

This puts an interesting spin on things. I definitely need to pay more attention to the mission summary pop-ups, I just realised I lost 3 LAV's on the last couple missions!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the feedback folks. The idea is not to take the fun out of things so I've made a couple of adjustments:


The Morale hit is now -2 per piece lost
I've added a 'protection factor' for lower level players, making it significantly less likely for them to lose equipment.


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2012)

How do you increase it besides cashing in the medals?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Mar 2012)

Merit points.


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Merit points.


)

Ok got lots of those. I must be a little slow today. Where do I spend them, I checked both the QM and Training and found nothing!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Mar 2012)

You can use the PER screen to spend Merit Points on any attribute, including Maintenance. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2012)

Ohhhhh now I see, lately I have been going no further down than the CR. Hmm feel kinda dumb now :facepalm: Thanks Mike


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2012)

Was confusing mil points with merit points...... : what a dick head.....


----------



## Rheostatic (12 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I think there are only 2 issues that I see with maintenance right now:
> 
> 1. You can have expendable items destroyed. These items are lost in a mission anyways, and the only way to prevent this is to have just the amount required for a mission available on hand which increases the server load as you buy expendables for every time you run the mission.
> 
> 2. The morale hit is too high without anything to counter act it. I just lost 9 morale for having 3 items destroyed, which isn't a big deal since I can keep running low missions to bump it up again but there's nothing you can do to balance the morale. Everything in the morale system was carefully balanced, but until I've leveled quite a few times to get maintenance up, I'll be bleeding morale worse than before the -40 cap at missed CR. I think a reasonable morale hit would be -2 morale for any and all items destroyed, not -3 per item.


Even at -2 per item, I'm running a net loss of morale by going to Timmies!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Mar 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> On the bright side, I have introduced 10 new medals to collect, all of which provided bonuses to the new Maintenance attribute.



I can only see two new medals, both involving published missions. Are the others to be introduced at a later date?


----------



## Rheostatic (12 Mar 2012)

2 medals x 5 levels.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 Mar 2012)

OK, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## infantryian (12 Mar 2012)

Are there any plans to introduce a maintenance medal as per the other stats. ie) 100 maintenance, get +15 combat readiness for 24 hrs type thing.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Mar 2012)

Yep. Just have to find some suitable rewards to go along with the medals!


----------



## REDinstaller (14 Mar 2012)

I think the last change to the game wiped my consecutive days total. i'm back to 3.


----------



## Silverfire (14 Mar 2012)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> I think the last change to the game wiped my consecutive days total. i'm back to 3.



Myself included.  Could be wrong, but I believe I didn't miss a day.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2012)

Both are fixed up now.


----------



## REDinstaller (14 Mar 2012)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## jmroy (14 Mar 2012)

Just found a bug with the system. I failed a mission (losing 3 items in the process) and now my "120x 5.56mm Ball" is at -1. So it seems for consumables, the mission removes them, but the maintenance also removes them and you can hit negatives!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2012)

Thanks. I'm aware of that one but haven't had an opportunity to fix it yet. I wonder what -1 ammo cans look like?


----------



## Stoker (15 Mar 2012)

Noticed that I lost 4 or 5 Leo's since it was introduced and I have a fairly high maintenance. Can't say I like this much.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Mar 2012)

Only lost 1 leo so far. TLAV's seem to drop like flies though....oh well 'tis the nature of the game.


----------



## Silverfire (15 Mar 2012)

Just a thought; maybe I've missed this somewhere, but perhaps instead of having equipment automatically being destroyed it needs to be damaged x amount of times.  So for example, you could run a mission and damage a Leo by 30 points out of 100.  Instead of automatically destroying the object, it becomes damaged and the equipment proficiency is temporarily dropped? And in order to repair the damage you need to spend Milpoints on repairing said object.  You could combine it with the training tab possibly; show the health of the item and the proficiency? if the points go down to 0, then it becomes destroyed.


----------



## REDinstaller (17 Mar 2012)

So if C4 gets destroyed to make it -1, does that make it anti matter???


----------



## Stoker (16 Apr 2012)

Mike do we have an idea what maintenance level we will need to reduce the amount of equipment destroyed? I was up to 290 and am still losing several Leo's per turn. Realistically I shouldn't be losing that amount.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Apr 2012)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Mike do we have an idea what maintenance level we will need to reduce the amount of equipment destroyed? I was up to 290 and am still losing several Leo's per turn. Realistically I shouldn't be losing that amount.



It really does not seem to matter, I am within the top 5 if not the second highest for maintenance and I lose equiptment every mission almost, most time more than 1 item.......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Apr 2012)

Don't forget that as you use more equipment on a Mission, you increase the odds of some of it breaking.

So when you start and use just a few items per mission, your base odds are low. But I have one Mission where I now use 228 pieces of equipment (total, including consumables) every time. That jacks up the possibility of something going wrong and losing eqpt on that mission.

If you go back and try Missions with less equipment involved, I bet you'll see fewer losses. At higher levels though, Missions - especially your "go to" missions - really start stacking up the equipment and you see more frequent losses.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Apr 2012)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Apr 2012)

I've also just added "Destroyed equipment" as a possible daily challenge... hopefully that will help dull the blow when you lose your next Leo 2!


----------



## larry Strong (27 Apr 2012)

Thanks Mike. Has Maintenance been added as well? I.e. using Merit Points to complete a challenge


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2012)

Yep, that was there since Maint was introduced, but may not have been randomly selected as a daily challenge yet.


----------



## larry Strong (27 Apr 2012)

K Thanks Mike


----------

